# Arobase sur un clavier qwerty configuré en azerty



## Aelby (3 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté il y a quelques mois en Chine un MacBook Pro disposant d'un clavier qwerty. Or, étant habitué au clavier azerty et pouvant taper sans regarder mon clavier je configure généralement ce clavier en mode français (drapeau français en haut à droite de l'écran). Tout fonctionne bien hormis l'arobase qui, j'ai l'impression, n'est pas présente sur cette configuration, ce qui m'oblige à passer en clavier américain à chaque fois que j'ai besoin d'entrer un @. Quelqu'un sait-il si un raccourci clavier existe en mode français pour rentrer une arobase, ou s'il y a un moyen de configurer un tel raccourci ? 

Merci pour votre aide,

Alexandre


----------



## claud (3 Novembre 2008)

Si tu cliques sur le drapeau puis sur "afficher le visualiseur de clavier"
ce visualiseur ne te donne-t-il pas la réponse ?


----------



## BS0D (3 Novembre 2008)

Moi je me souviens que sur mon ancien ordi, le *@* se tapait en faisant SHIFT+2.


----------



## claud (3 Novembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Moi je me souviens que sur mon ancien ordi, le *@* se tapait en faisant SHIFT+2.


Oui sur un clavier américain;mais notre ami semble être passé sur mode français;
ce serait peut-être la touche marquée § sur son clavier ?(au-dessus de la touche Tab).


----------



## BS0D (3 Novembre 2008)

Z'ai mal lu, désolé :/


----------



## Aelby (3 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses, j'ai finalement trouvé en essayant un alt+ toutes les touches de mon clavier successivement, et pour ceux qui rencontreraient la même difficulté, @ sur un clavier américain en mode français = alt (ou option) + la petite touche en dessous de "delete" (marquée "\" sur le clavier qwerty.


----------



## Aelby (3 Novembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> Si tu cliques sur le drapeau puis sur "afficher le visualiseur de clavier"
> ce visualiseur ne te donne-t-il pas la réponse ?



Quand je clique sur le drapeau je ne vois pas d'option "afficher le visualiseur de clavier"


----------



## claud (3 Novembre 2008)

Aelby a dit:


> Quand je clique sur le drapeau je ne vois pas d'option "afficher le visualiseur de clavier"


Vas sur le panneau International des Préférences Système;
onglet "Menu Saisie" et coche pour le rendre accessible.


----------

